# broken strap



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

very lucky today, out exercising the horse in an old four wheeler, gettin him used to going up hills pulling weight, it's very flat where I live, got him trotting up a a steep winding hill, and halfway up the bottom strap on the hames snapped,couldn't believe it when I saw them fall back from the collar,couldn't stop because I was on a blind bend in the road and had a pony tied to the back, I saw him lunge forward and the tugs went right to the end of the shafts then the breech ing straps stopped it, both hames came back and wedged under the saddle, thank god it wasn't the top strap that snapped, managed to get to the top of the hill and pull into a farm gateway, did the emergency repair with a bit of hay twine and carried on,only for the breaching straps tightening up and the hames getting snagged, he would av trotted straight out of the wagon,it would av been a disaster as there was a line of cars at the back of me,and the wagon would have rolled back in to the first one


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yikes, Jimmy! That was a scary moment. Glad to hear it worked out OK!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*broken harness*

jimmy you were very lucky there some one must be watching over you.
and its good you have a steady horse in this instance.
well done with the tempary repair and geting home.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you made it safely back. Might be worth taking your harness in to a repair shop and letting them do a good once over and repair anything they find. While I know we can't catch everything, this is why I go over all my harness when I am putting it on my draft horses.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the worst thing about it greysorrel is when I was yoking him up ,I spotted the strap was on the worn side a bit, and thought to myself ,,,will have to replace that ,just shows you ,it should have been done straight away ,, laziness on my part


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself Jimmy, look at it as a learning experience, as I don't think you will be doing that again will ya?  I learned the hard way to NEVER let anyone harness my horse without me going over it, even if they do have the know how and experience...like you I learned that the hard way but no one or the horse were hurt, just the harness slipped back some.


----------

